# what is the BEST,BEST tannk heater



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i need a heater to heat my:5 gallon,10 gallon.another 10 gallon,20 gallon,and my 29 gallon.my temp is naturally around 74.i want 1 type of filter that has good reviews that DOES NOT have reviews saying that it went bazork and killed their fish from over heating.it must be able to go to both 77 and 86.here are my tanks
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....qSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple&
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....qSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple&
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....qSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple&
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....qSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple&


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

possibly the Cobalt Aquatics Neo-Therm Heater. This is one of the new products on the market that was engineered to beat the killer heater issue. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25144
The only drawbacks I can see are the high price and relatively short track record, but I love the idea of a built in audible high temp alarm. 

The other heater pros use are the titanium submersibles with separate outside the tank temp. controller. These you don't need to unplug when you do water changes. But I have a heard reports of these cooking fish, though not a often as the "consumer" products.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well could anyone give me one that dosent cost that much?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have used a number of different heaters..bought over 30 aquatops and had issues with them but only with the manufacturing process which left many of the tubes cracked..company didn't care , said to deal directly with the seller..this year i bought 24 eheim jager heaters....i like them much better even if they are a couple of bucks more..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok i will look into them a lil' more.


----------

